

FogBugz is Developer-Driven (Thank Goodness) - bmccarthy
http://www.userdriven.org/blog/2007/9/19/fogbugz-is-developer-driven-thank-goodness.html
Joel and his crew are so very user-driven in my estimation because they themselves are the users.
======
nirs
Zed Shaw thinks FogBugs is junk:
<http://www.zedshaw.com/rants/fortune_favors_big_turds.html>

------
michaelneale
Does this mean that the best software by developers will always be consumed by
developers?

